

Death Blow to HD DVD? Warner backs Blu-ray - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/05/technology/05disc.html?ex=1357189200&en=73de2a19a4923b9b&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
brlewis
Mutually Asssured Destruction

